# Weegee is driving me crazy!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, Sugarfoot's a humper, too. I have to keep him from molesting the girls too much. Gimble will let him know in no uncertain terms to keep his paws off of her, while Hobbit will put up with a some amount of harassment. He will also stare and bark if they have something he wants...very annoying. We give him a brief time out I'm he gets obnoxious, and / or tether him to me so that he can't get at them to steal their goodies.

--Q


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know he will improve with time. I'm glad he doesn't harass Daisy like he does Ditto because she wouldn't put up with it all day like Ditto does. Poor thing just sits there or walks away. Occasionally she will bark at him. He thinks she is playing. I'm hoping that tomorrow, after a good amount of exercise (he didn't get much the past couple days due to weather and unforeseeable circumstances) he will be much calmer.


----------



## t_meghan (Apr 26, 2012)

Astro always irritates my boykin spaniel (Mocha) she can't play with any toys bc if we give them to her Astro goes over to her and will bite and growl and also whine to her. He also will not leave her alone if she's getting petted he jumps in the middle. Mocha will get mad every now and then but usually submits to him.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> ... If I correct him, he sits and stares at her and cries and then does it again within a few seconds! Not only is it driving me crazy, poor Ditto is being harassed all day.


Out of curiosity, how do you correct him?



vicky2200 said:


> He will do this occasionally to Daisy too but not often because 1) Daisy has an alpha personality and 2) Daisy will play with him, Ditto ignores him.


Weegee is brave to try that with Daisy. Huskies can be all business when it comes to that sort of thing. Probably part of the reason why Weegee respects her more. 

Greg


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

For most behaviours, if you don't like it, change it. I'd tether him if it bothers you. There is nothing more disheartening than getting into a cycle of constant corrections with your dog ... it damages the relationship you have with him, you feel less friendly towards him, and he ends up confused and wary of you.

If he's a busy dog, you can start him on indoor games to engage him. Find games, or 'projects' ... if you can bear the mess, put some tasty treats in an empty cereal box and tape it shut.


----------

